# Which is better for catfish,



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

hoop net or a slat trap? I am planning on setting one in a small creek and was wondering which is better? Also what is the best bait to use?


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

for bait ummmmm the nastyest crap you can find!!!!
uke:


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

My Dad likes to tell me a story about how his Grandpa used to make bait out of chicken intestines. You could really use the intestines from anything, he just happened to use those. Basically he would take a good handful of them, drop them in a jar with some corn starch I think, shake it up real good, and put a lid on it and let it sit in the sun for a few days or whatever it was. Apparently you could barely open the lid and get your hand in there to put a piece on the hook it was so foul and gut wrenching. I think he might have used this on trot lines or jugs or something which is illegal where I fish but I have plenty of success using large shad or creek chubs, or night crawlers.


----------

